# [Canadian NR] Eric Limeback 3BLD 38.42 single



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 13, 2013)

Eric Limeback broke Canadian NR at Tree Town 2013! NR by 13 seconds! 










Cube: Lubix Zhanchi
Method: M2/Comms
Judge: Sarah Strong


----------



## Username (Jul 13, 2013)

You should've mentioned that it's 

E: Awesome time!


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 13, 2013)

Nooo, I have no chance anymore 

PS: His fastest at CO was 41 DNF


----------



## Applecow (Jul 13, 2013)

Damn, that means that I have to break my NR at Czech Open tomorrow to at least stay at my world ranking place. But I wanted to do that anyway, so let's see what happens tomorrow 

Congrats though


----------



## Julian (Jul 13, 2013)

Wow! Eric, I felt pretty bad that you didn't get any of your sub-50s at CO, this is even better! Awesome job!


----------



## JustinJ (Jul 13, 2013)

Awesome! Congrats Eric!


----------



## Noahaha (Jul 13, 2013)

He asked me for some tips a few months ago. I didn't think he'd improve this quickly :0


----------



## AustinReed (Jul 13, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> He asked me for some tips a few months ago. I didn't think he'd improve this quickly :0



WHAT HAVE YOU DONE?!



Anyway, good job Eric! I didn't expect you to be this fast at BLD! Then again, I'm always kind of out of the loop.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 13, 2013)

AustinReed said:


> WHAT HAVE YOU DONE?!
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, good job Eric! I didn't expect you to be this fast at BLD! Then again, I'm always kind of out of the loop.



He kept it secret until the first round of BLD at Canadian Open, and at that competition, his best was a 1:52, so I don't think many people knew how fast he is a BLD.


----------



## Noahaha (Jul 13, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> He kept it secret until the first round of BLD at Canadian Open, and at that competition, his best was a 1:52, so I don't think many people knew how fast he is a BLD.



I knew he was sub-1, but I didn't know it was a secret


----------



## Anthony (Jul 13, 2013)

saw it coming


----------



## ilikecubing (Jul 13, 2013)

congratulations to-
The guy with the best M2/OP tutorial i've ever seen.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jul 14, 2013)

I have the video


----------



## brandbest1 (Jul 14, 2013)

Oh wait Tree Town was today? Lol


----------



## Blake4512 (Jul 14, 2013)

GO ERIC!!


----------



## Iggy (Jul 14, 2013)

Congrats Eric! And wow that improvement rate.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jul 14, 2013)

Got it


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 14, 2013)

strakerak said:


> Got it
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Eric told me to edit first post with his video later. But thanks.


----------



## YddEd (Jul 14, 2013)

What :O I don't even understand how to memo corners :O


----------



## Riley (Jul 14, 2013)

Woah, that execution looked so smooth. Congrats Eric!


----------



## Noahaha (Jul 14, 2013)

strakerak said:


> Got it
> 
> 
> Spoiler: video



OCR? That refers to an Oceanic record. This is a Canadian NR.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 14, 2013)

Slow execution.


----------



## Noahaha (Jul 14, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Slow execution.



You can't do better.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 14, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> You can't do better.



Wait til Antoine learns comms. He will pwn. But his memo will still suck.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 14, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> You can't do better.



Is that a challenge?


----------



## drewsopchak (Jul 14, 2013)

Congratulations Eric!


----------



## Noahaha (Jul 14, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Wait til Antoine learns comms. He will pwn. But his memo will still suck.



Think ahead is much more difficult when using comms. It's not a TPS thing until you can execute without pauses, which takes months and months of practice.


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 14, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Video to be posted tonight.


Eric just got home 10 minutes ago, so he probably won't upload his video until tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Jul 14, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> OCR? That refers to an Oceanic record. This is a Canadian NR.



I'm so honored that I got to see this record be broken. On a different blind solve I sat down, started, a few minutes in Eric sat next to me started and finished and then I finished a few minutes later. xD You rock Eric! (I am Michael/SpecialPieMan66)


----------



## Andreaillest (Jul 14, 2013)

OMG, no way.


----------



## parsa (Jul 14, 2013)

That was a very nice solve.
good execution for edges.:tu


----------



## Ollie (Jul 14, 2013)

Nice!  Now you're ahead of me..godnabbit. Time to practice!


----------



## Eric Limeback (Jul 14, 2013)

Here's the video from my channel:






Thanks for posting this Ryan


----------



## A Leman (Jul 14, 2013)

Eric Limeback said:


>



I need to learn how to turn like that. Congratulations!


----------

